
Python Development Kit on Humble Bundle - daheza
https://www.humblebundle.com/software/python-dev-kit-bundle
======
rhlala
I listen a podcast with dan bader the autor of python tricks, i don't like how
he is doing business, private paid forum etc

But as i listen as the goal and content of his book i really want to read it
and work with it.

As far as i understood, the book is made for take intermediate users to
profesional level. He explain many of hard/hidden/dark features of python,
like decorators, generators, itinerators etc, and for each of them have show
an usecase.

I think i will buy this bundle juat for this book.

I am kind of curious to read mastering pycharm as well. And see what is added
in pro version of it.

------
daheza
I was thinking of picking this up just for the EggHead.io 6month subscription
for $20. Does anyone know if the other books are referenced in python
communities?

